# Tax on UK Pensions-part two!



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks to all who helped me with my first thread on Pension tax. Especially grateful to the expat who emailed details of a Daily Telegraph article dated 16/1/08 which answered all my questions on this matter. As others might find it helpful too I give the weblink below. Its a bit of a monster so if you have problems with it you can track it down on the telegraph website using their search tool under Cyprus and business or expats. It takes 20 minutes or so to search but this weblink takes you straight to it.
Sun, sea and sand - and low tax for pensioners - Telegraph


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

The WorldWideWeb continues to amaze me! I put that the weblink was a 'monster' because I entered 68 letters/numbers/symbols including 7 forward slashes and 3 full stops!! Then it comes up on the thread as straightforward english. Monster slain--BY GEORGE!!


----------



## Big Mark (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I missed this first time round, most helpful.

Mark.


----------

